# res//c:\windows\system\shoclc.dll\dnserror.htm anyone know what it is



## soliusbeag (Dec 3, 2003)

res//c:\windows\system\shoclc.dll\dnserror.htm is displayed on my status bar an i cant view any pages on ie6 is it a broken internet connection ie missing lsp.dll and how can i fix it being a complete dummy
any help is very welcome


----------



## nczman (Dec 12, 2000)

Hope it helps

http://www.tek-tips.com/gpviewthread.cfm/qid/345859/pid/615/lev2/67/lev3/70


----------



## soliusbeag (Dec 3, 2003)

got a fix from that site but it did not work


----------

